# A Link To The Past/Four Swords language change.



## iannoah440 (Jun 8, 2017)

hey!

My younger brother just got himself a copy of A Link To The Past/Four Swords but it's in German...
Is there a way to change the language setting? or is he out of luck?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 10, 2017)

Delete all the save files then reload the game.


----------



## Braixen361uwu (Jun 11, 2017)

Check the GBA Region also. if it's a region specific (like AGB-XXXX-GER) you can't.
unless the game is multi-language.
Try deleting ALL saved in the game cartridge.


----------

